

Three Silicon Valley places Paul Graham omitted  - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/three-silicon-valley-places-paul-graham.html

======
joshu
The hp garage is behind a gate at a private house. You can't get close to it.

The Shockley building is near my house. It is now a fiesta market, which makes
me sad. I hope someday to buy it and turn it into anything other than a fruit
stand.

